# solution for venting eaves on an old building



## coa (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi,

We our in the process of carrying out roof repairs on a 200 year old building in a very rural area of Scotland. We are pressing forward to get the building water tight as we have been unable to secure a contractor.










The building does not have any eaves just sandstone edging which appears not to have allowed enough air to circulate around the loft. Our intention is to fit ridge vents but we are bot sure how to tackle the eave vents problem. Can any suggest a possible solution or a particular product that may solve this? Thank you.


----------

